# Nanjing Spring Open 2010



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 25, 2010)

Yuxuan Wang broke the WR!
Rubik's Magic: 0.80(Average).


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

If single wasn't broken, that's crazy consistent.

Alright Patrick, get to work.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 25, 2010)

Anthony said:


> If single wasn't broken, that's crazy consistent.
> 
> Alright Patrick, get to work.



Single 0.80 and Average 0.80. (0.80X3, 0.81, 0.83)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2010)

That IS crazy consistent o_0


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, so fast!


----------



## r_517 (Apr 25, 2010)

cong! that is crazy


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 25, 2010)

O_O


----------



## coinman (Apr 26, 2010)

Com on Henrik!


----------



## r_517 (Apr 26, 2010)

too bad it seems nobody took video of his


----------

